
Ask HN: How can I prepare for PM interview? - waystand
Hi,<p>For software development position I passed technical interview. Next step is project manager interview. I know that I missed different opportunities because I fail this part of interviews. Technical part is piece of cake but this kind of interview is my soft spot. How can I prepare this interview ?<p>Thanks.
======
taprun
I'm guessing the answers to every question is one of the following:

1) I give regular status updates to the PM 2) I communicate problems as early
as possible 3) I estimate work based upon past experience with similar tasks
4) I always think not just about estimates but also risk 5) I am constantly
looking to provide trade-off suggestions to maximize project ROI

Source: I'm a PM

~~~
sandworm101
7) Ensure my superiors are kept aware of project status. 8) Remain available
to vet marketing or other presentation documents on short order.

------
JSeymourATL
Come with your own questions for the interviewer.

This should be a two-way dialogue. You want to understand the Hiring Execs
biggest priorities and specific challenges. What does success look like to
him?

Ask: Imagine we're having a review meeting 12-18 months from now. It has been
a really successful year. What would be the top 2-3 things that we
accomplished together?

His answers will open up the conversation, full of insights.

------
nceruchalu
Read Microsoft Zen of PM: [http://microsoftjobsblog.com/zen-of-
pm/](http://microsoftjobsblog.com/zen-of-pm/)

Source: Was a Microsoft PM

~~~
10dpd
Note Program Manager != Project Manager != Product Manager

IMO Program Manager < Project Manager < Product Manager.

